# Morel



## Morelhelpplease (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi I've been searching n g 2 years now and no luck. I want to show my son this mushroom but can't do it if you can't find them. I know how it's kept a secret but I'm running out of time on this ticket. My boys are young and only wish to have this experience with them. I'm not out to steal or take away from your riches but sincerely mean from my heart. I value the tradition and will take it to my grave and never mention as such if you point me in the vicinity.. email me or [email protected] or send me a text if ya like 763-294-0879 👍I would appreciate any help just this one bucket list of my pad thank you. Happy hunting to all the morel hunters..

Tony


----------



## i_heart_shrooms (Apr 21, 2016)

Your best bet is to check out state parks in the area of MN that is known as the Eastern Broadleaf Forest Province:





__





Eastern Broadleaf Forest Province


The Eastern Broadleaf Forest Province area of Minnesota bridges the transition zone between prairie to the west and true forest to the east.




www.dnr.state.mn.us





This is not the only land to find them, but it's where you're most likely to find Elm tree habitats where they tend to grow near.

It's just a lot of hiking from tree to tree and luck at this point.


----------

